# Neue Anti-Spam-Website des vzbv



## rolf76 (6 April 2006)

Gerade bei Ronny Jahn gefunden:


> Mit einer neuen Aufklärungs-Website führt der Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband (vzbv) seinen Kampf gegen Spam fort. Unter www.verbraucher-gegen-spam.de können sich Verbraucher ab heute umfassend über das Thema Spam informieren, erhalten Anleitungen im Umgang mit Spam, Musterschreiben und rechtliche Grundlagen.



Adresse: http://www.verbraucher-gegen-spam.de/



> Wie kann ich mich gegen Spam wehren? Kann ich mir selbst helfen? Wer sich über das Thema Spam informieren möchte, findet hier Hintergrundinformationen, Anleitungen, Musterschreiben und rechtliche Grundlagen.


----------



## drboe (7 April 2006)

*AW: Neue Anti-Spam-Website des vzbv*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Adresse: http://www.verbraucher-gegen-spam.de/


Nett gemachte Seite, die aber letztlich nicht mehr bietet als auf hunderten von Seiten über spam zu lesen ist. Ganz zu schweigen vom Usenet (de.admin.net-abuse.mail), wo das Problem seit Jahren diskutiert wird. Da deutlich mehr als 90% des spams aus dem Ausland kommt, sind Überlegungen zu Maßnahmen und juristischen Ansprüchen, die gegen spammer und deren Hintermänner geltend gemacht werden können, als nahezu esoterischer Exkurs zu betrachten. So schätze ich auch die Beschwerdestelle beim vzbz ein. Geht vielleicht asl Marketinggag durch, bringt aber, außer der Statistik, gar nichts.

Auch dass die vermuteten Kosten genannt werden, hilft dem spam-Opfer nicht wirklich weiter. Er weiß im Zweifelsfall schon lange, dass E-Mail eigentlich eine gute, aber durch die spammer pervertierte Idee der Kommunikation ist, und dass das Festhalten daran bzw. die Abhängigkeit - welcher Unternehmer kann sich heute den Verzicht auf E-Mail leisten? - enorme Kosten verursacht.

Die Schutzmaßnahmen sind anderswo ähnlich formuliert. Eine Linkliste zu entsprechenden Werkzeugen fehlt. Die Links zu Monthy Pythons Spam Sketch und dem zugehörigen Song ersetzen das wohl kaum. So muss man echte Hilfe letztlich andernorts suchen.

M. Boettcher


----------

